
Wes Bos made six figures from his JavaScript beginner course today - Pete-Codes
https://twitter.com/petecodes/status/1200175689435144196
======
vogt
Wes' content is much more engaging to me than the average MOOC, Udemy,
treehouse, Udacity, etc course. I find him approachable and fun without
appearing incompetent or lackadaisical. I can see how his quirkiness and the
metal music and everything isn't for everyone, but if he puts out new
Javascript material it's always a day one purchase for me.

And not for nothing, the presentation of everything is always so pretty and
well-crafted. Contributes to an overall more engaging experience that makes me
_want_ to learn.

Congrats Wes!

------
roberson87
This guy's content is legit. Not only does he have a solid grasp of what he's
talking about, he's an excellent teacher AND content creator. I went through a
couple of his courses a while back including the one on CSS Grid and couldn't
recommend his courses enough. I will get this course for my little brother.

------
Pete-Codes
Unless I did my maths wrong but can't see how.

3000 courses sold at $44.50 a pop = $133,500

I guess he is big enough to not need Udemy!

------
locusm
I think Wes does quality work so I hope he sells a shit ton!

